# [Mon 31st Dec 2012] Brixton Offline Club NYE party! (SW9 8LF)



## editor (Dec 23, 2012)

10pm - 4am - or maybe even later! 
ENTRY: £3 donation.
IT'S THE BIG ONE!

The Offline New Year's Eve parties are the stuff of legend around Brixton and this year promises to be another mad, bad, fun-packed night of great tunes, dancing, singing, falling over and drinking!

Keeping the dance floor moving all night long until the very, very early hours will be a team of DJs spinning top notch party tunes, deftly mixing ska, Motown, drum and bass, reggae, rock and roll, skiffle, rockabilly, punk, dance, Kylie, Tom, Frank and Mrs Mills - and more!

It's going to be a heap of fun!

More info: http://www.urban75.org/offline/new-year-eve-brixton-2012.html

Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/events/230938700370913/


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2013)

Some photos!






















Limbo competition!

http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-offline-club-new-years-eve-party-photos/


----------

